# post your bulldog/bulldog type



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

i start it off


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

I can see this thread being locked...people will keep passing out from the cuteness overload. :lol2:


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

sarahc said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> ...


so :flrt::flrt: i wont one i alway say to my mate i going to steal his girl french bulldog


----------



## DRACSAT (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

Poppy my Boxer x Bullmasiff 10months old and a star

banana peel in her mouth  she was a baby here

10 months old here now  her tounge is big lol


as a baby  7 weeks old she is soo cute 
lol


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

here more sorry for posting alot






camping when she was younger


----------



## Broxi_jim (Jul 19, 2010)

Here is our's !!!!!!!
Ambull x Bullmastiff

*Ziggy 9weeks old*



*16moths old with our rottie !!*


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

zoe6660 said:


> here more sorry for posting alot
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs143.ash2/40483_415026302514_538367514_4545933_4961335_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs143.ash2/40483_415026307514_538367514_4545934_2694174_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs143.ash2/40483_415026332514_538367514_4545939_5863800_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> ...


 

:lol2:The hole pictures made me giggle


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

zoe6660 said:


> Poppy my Boxer x Bullmasiff 10months old and a star
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs516.ash1/30401_393011862514_538367514_3989273_7082958_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> banana peel in her mouth  she was a baby here
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs929.snc4/74216_446356297514_538367514_5189237_3382525_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> ...


 
Aww her nose is lovely and long, is there any chance there's some other breed in there too?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

some bullmastiffs have got quite long faces now, but i would have expected a squishier face too


----------



## Broxi_jim (Jul 19, 2010)

LisaLQ said:


> Aww her nose is lovely and long, is there any chance there's some other breed in there too?


Her mother was the Ambull, here is the pic'



Her dad was a red bullmastiff similar to this


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

zoe6660 said:


> here more sorry for posting alot
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=4545934&id=538367514image
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=4545934&id=538367514image
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=4545934&id=538367514image
> ...



dont be sorry for posting alot photo post as many as you like


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> Aww her nose is lovely and long, is there any chance there's some other breed in there too?


with cross they dont alway have similar features as mum n dad


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

Broxi_jim said:


> Her mother was the Ambull, here is the pic'
> 
> http://img191.imageshack.us/i/pupat5weekswithmotheran.jpg/image
> 
> ...


you dont have to explain your dogs makeup to any 1 on here 

and thank for posting photo of your dog


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

my puppy cooper, boxer


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

every one is wonderbull.


----------



## DRACSAT (Apr 13, 2008)

some of jack


----------



## Broxi_jim (Jul 19, 2010)

Some more of Ziggy !!!!!!!!









And one of our Rottie..Zara


----------



## emasmad (May 30, 2009)

THIS IS MY BOY BRUNO, HE CAN BE A PAIN IN THE ARSE SOMETIMES BUT I LOVE HIM DEARLY, HE IS GETTING OLD NOW AND SUFFERING ARTHRITUS BLESS HIM!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

​


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

heres are pup Rosie, 10 months old in these pics


----------



## ClareD (Feb 7, 2010)

Cooper - a foster dog that didnt want to leave !!


----------



## Broxi_jim (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice dogs :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## reptara (Feb 18, 2010)

This thread is gorgeous


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

come on people get just bulldog on here


----------



## kitkat_ (Aug 26, 2009)

This is the bulldog my nan used to have when I was a baby. She was a rescue and my nan also had another rescued bulldog before her. Her is some pictures of me and Jessie but I don't have any of bosun on my computer.


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

kitkat_ said:


> This is the bulldog my nan used to have when I was a baby. She was a rescue and my nan also had another rescued bulldog before her. Her is some pictures of me and Jessie but I don't have any of bosun on my computer.
> image
> image
> image
> ...


some nice photo there


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

sad to see none of the olde tyme owners on here have posted their dogs,hopefully they just havent seen it yet


----------



## Callia (Aug 8, 2009)




----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

I have no acces to laptop tonight can some one upload mine if I email them them please he's the nuts pm me ur email if u wouldn't mind doing it for me


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

jaykickboxer said:


> I have no acces to laptop tonight can some one upload mine if I email them them please he's the nuts pm me ur email if u wouldn't mind doing it for me


done mate


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

Callia said:


> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


are they *Alapaha Blue-Blood Bulldog* ?


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

jaykickboxer said:


> I have no acces to laptop tonight can some one upload mine if I email them them please he's the nuts pm me ur email if u wouldn't mind doing it for me



here you go how you hold him like that i cant do that to cj


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

oldtyme said:


> here you go how you hold him like that i cant do that to cj
> 
> image
> image
> image


Cheers mate I just grabed him to show size I dint think he's a big as cj mate not sure I could hold him like that either


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

jaykickboxer said:


> Cheers mate I just grabed him to show size I dint think he's a big as cj mate not sure I could hold him like that either



my wife he like a big frenchie


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

Callia said:


> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


My favourite 

The Merle is stunning


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

oldtyme said:


> my wife he like a big frenchie


What's that? He like a massive frenchie I suppose to be fair he looks alot like a British he's one of max and chloes pups He was 4stone last time I weighed him but that was almost half a year ago


----------



## eve2611 (Jul 28, 2009)

Awww these are gorgeous, there is a lovely boy called gizmo who is a american bulldog at the dogs home where i volenteer he is huge, his head is bigger than mine but he is the biggest softy!! always come up to the bars for a ear scritch!!! ill try and get a pic of him when im next there. 

The only sad thing is im not allowed to walk him as im a 5'6 girl and they only let men take him out due to his strength ( even though i take staffy, rotties etc)


----------



## DRACSAT (Apr 13, 2008)

eve2611 said:


> Awww these are gorgeous, there is a lovely boy called gizmo who is a american bulldog at the dogs home where i volenteer he is huge, his head is bigger than mine but he is the biggest softy!! always come up to the bars for a ear scritch!!! ill try and get a pic of him when im next there.
> 
> *The only sad thing is im not allowed to walk him as im a 5'6 girl and they only let men take him out due to his strength* ( even though i take staffy, rotties etc)


 
what complete nonsense, my O/H takes our ab out, she's only 5'4 and bruno is ove 40 kilos and strong as an ox


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I suppose it depends on the dog as well though, because a massive dog thats not lead trained and cant walk on a lead is a complete handful, and can be dangerous if you have to walk down busy roads.


----------



## RST (Jan 23, 2008)

This is tinkerbelle @ 14 weeks, can anyone guess what type of bulldog she is?


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

RST said:


> This is tinkerbelle @ 14 weeks, can anyone guess what type of bulldog she is?image



ambulldog cross


----------



## Callia (Aug 8, 2009)

oldtyme said:


> are they *Alapaha Blue-Blood Bulldog* ?


Yes they are :flrt:


----------



## Callia (Aug 8, 2009)

RasperAndy said:


> My favourite
> 
> The Merle is stunning


Thankyou. I am a big merle fan too :2thumb:


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

Callia said:


> Thankyou. I am a big merle fan too :2thumb:


Just for my own future knowledge how much do your blue merle pups go for?

Alapahas are my favourite bulldog


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

RasperAndy said:


> Just for my own future knowledge how much do your blue merle pups go for?
> 
> Alapahas are my favourite bulldog


*Alapaha Blue-Blood Bulldog* go for £500 to £2500


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

oldtyme said:


> *Alapaha Blue-Blood Bulldog* go for £500 to £2500


Yeah I know that but I wanted to know how much callia sells hers for as I've seen pictures of those merles before on the net


----------



## sasha199112 (Nov 13, 2010)

my black nose american :censor: bull ZEYA (6 months)and BUSTER the red american staff (16 months) haha i was holding up a peice of chicken to make them stay still can you tell??:lol2: i :flrt: these dogs


----------



## sasha199112 (Nov 13, 2010)

sasha199112 said:


> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs385.ash2/66301_1683573415108_1410793471_31852151_3838267_n.jpg"]image[/URL]
> my black nose american :censor: bull ZEYA (6 months)and BUSTER the red american staff (16 months) haha i was holding up a peice of chicken to make them stay still can you tell??:lol2: i :flrt: these dogs


 god iv just realised how awful my back garden looks on this pic!!! :lol2: thats my dogs fault honest they like to dig and destroy haha x


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

Gus and Cheech


----------



## DRACSAT (Apr 13, 2008)

SiUK said:


> I suppose it depends on the dog as well though, because a massive dog thats not lead trained and cant walk on a lead is a complete handful, and can be dangerous if you have to walk down busy roads.


 
I see what you are saying, but as an AB owner you will know that they are determined and stubbon breed easily capable of pulling a 6'+ man around as easily as a 5'6 Woman. whilt a large unlead trained AB is a real handfull. my boy was not lead trianed and was left to roam around town freely HENCE his ending up in the RSPCA, Who compounded the problem further by letting him play tug when the lead was on. it was my O/H at 5'4 and weighing about as much as a feather who rectified this problem in very little time by using his intelligence and being firm. so to say an AB is not a dog women can walk is nonsense.


----------



## Callia (Aug 8, 2009)

RasperAndy said:


> Yeah I know that but I wanted to know how much callia sells hers for as I've seen pictures of those merles before on the net


My pups start at £1200 to the right pampered pet homes :2thumb:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

DRACSAT said:


> I see what you are saying, but as an AB owner you will know that they are determined and stubbon breed easily capable of pulling a 6'+ man around as easily as a 5'6 Woman. whilt a large unlead trained AB is a real handfull. my boy was not lead trianed and was left to roam around town freely HENCE his ending up in the RSPCA, Who compounded the problem further by letting him play tug when the lead was on. it was my O/H at 5'4 and weighing about as much as a feather who rectified this problem in very little time by using his intelligence and being firm. so to say an AB is not a dog women can walk is nonsense.


na I agree, our girl is rubbish on the lead, my wife cannot walk her without the head harness, we are working on it and her obedience heeling is a lot better ironically lol


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

"Unhealthy"..! Pure-Bred British Bulldog


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

:flrt: he`s got nora batty legs!! i wants him. badly. can he come live with my `unhealthy` british bulldog who`s nearly 10?:flrt:


----------



## daz666 (Apr 17, 2008)

heres angel half asleep not very gd pics will get some better ones soon as poss.


----------



## Ian Hall (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## Ian Hall (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## sasha199112 (Nov 13, 2010)

BUSTER MY GORGEOUS BOY...



CAN SOMEONE EXPLAIN TO HIM, HE'S A STAFFY NOT A HUSKY!!:lol2:


----------



## sasha199112 (Nov 13, 2010)

BUSTER SHOWING OFF, HIS LITLE PARTY TRICK


----------



## JessyH (Sep 26, 2008)

My gorgeous Brian


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

i think i may pass out at how gorgeous those pups are... lol
one will soon be mine oh yes it will soon be mine (and i can't wait....already thinking of names...and saving my dosh!)


----------



## TheMonk (Jan 15, 2010)

Our Gawjus Boy, Not The Best Pics But Wanted To Show Him Off..


----------



## sinni (May 2, 2008)

*american bulldog x dog de bordeaux*

this is sinni at 4weeks old










and ere at about 4 1/2 yrs old dont they change


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

sinni said:


> this is sinni at 4weeks old
> 
> image
> 
> ...


sinni have you any more photo of him


----------



## sinni (May 2, 2008)

oldtyme said:


> sinni have you any more photo of him


loads y u want some


----------



## sinni (May 2, 2008)

sinni with charlie










sinni being posh










sinni chilling out










sinni going out in van 4 the day










he would make some nice babies with one ov ur bitches 
prob b kin ugly but cute:whistling2:


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

sinni said:


> sinni with charlie
> 
> image
> 
> ...


thank for the photo he very nice and to the rigth female he make some nice baby but sorry not to any of my female


----------

